# New member and 10 days late negative CB digit test



## Kikidee

Hi I'm new to this and have been ttc for the past 4 months. I am now 10 days late and just wondering has anyone had a false negative on a clear blue digital test? Last LMP on 11th Dec due on the 8th Jan. Had spotting on the 19th and 20th of Dec. I did a clear blue digital 4 days after my period was due but came up not pregnant BF said to wait another week or so before I test again because I was so disappointed plus he doesn't want me wasting my time buying tests cause the one we got was negative I am exhausted every day and I have started getting these hot flushes (sweaty feeling) that comes and goes during the day and at night for the past two weeks. Stomach very swollen but no AF type cramps. Should I just go and get another test??


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: maybe go to your doctor and get them to do a blood test, or wait and test again :flower:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Kikidee

Thanks dizzy65 I am going to go and get a first response one today and test again tomorrow morning and if no joy I'll book an appointment with the doctor. Friend told me if the CB digital was negative then I wasn't as they were the best so I was so disappointed but another friend told me that she didn't show up positive on a home pregnancy test for 8 weeks. I'm now 12 days late when I've always been 28 day cycle so I am so confused BF thinks its because we're ttc and I'm stressing myself out which isn't helping me (great help he is)


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/hello_star.gif & https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hello and welcome! :hi:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave: try a first response, they are better than the clearblue :thumbup:


----------



## SophBabes

First of all hun welcome to BnB 
&& Secondly.. when i found out i was late.. i was only 4 days late for my af.. 18DPO (CD32) my periods are normaly around 26-28 days) 

i would try holding off. maybe wait while and then re test if u still keep getting negative tests then go see your gp xx


----------



## Kikidee

SophBabes said:


> First of all hun welcome to BnB
> && Secondly.. when i found out i was late.. i was only 4 days late for my af.. 18DPO (CD32) my periods are normaly around 26-28 days)
> 
> i would try holding off. maybe wait while and then re test if u still keep getting negative tests then go see your gp xx

Thanks SophBabes I bought 2 this afternoon a first response and a boots own brand so I am going to take them in the morning and see what they come back with if still negative and no AF next week I'll book a doc's appointment for the following week :growlmad:just very impatient I've had 28 - 29 day cyle from Sept - Dec so I can't figure why this mth and when I got the "not pregnant" on the CB last weekend I was so disappointed hopefully tmro morning I won't be :growlmad:


----------



## Kikidee

Zebra2023 said:


> Welcome to BnB :wave: try a first response, they are better than the clearblue :thumbup:

Thanks Zebra2023 I got a first response and a boots own brand this afternoon and I try them in the morning and see what they say.... Congrats on your pregnancy if I am and going by my last AF I would be due @19th Sept so hears hoping :nope:


----------



## Zebra2023

Kikidee said:


> Zebra2023 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to BnB :wave: try a first response, they are better than the clearblue :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Zebra2023 I got a first response and a boots own brand this afternoon and I try them in the morning and see what they say.... Congrats on your pregnancy if I am and going by my last AF I would be due @19th Sept so hears hoping :nope:Click to expand...

You're welcome :flower: Good luck, I hope you get your :bfp: let us know. Fingers crossed. Thank you Kikidee :flower:


----------



## Kikidee

You're welcome :flower: Good luck, I hope you get your :bfp: let us know. Fingers crossed. Thank you Kikidee :flower:[/QUOTE]

Thanks I'll keep you posted hears hoping :winkwink:


----------



## justhoping

Kikidee said:


> Thanks dizzy65 I am going to go and get a first response one today and test again tomorrow morning and if no joy I'll book an appointment with the doctor. Friend told me if the CB digital was negative then I wasn't as they were the best so I was so disappointed but another friend told me that she didn't show up positive on a home pregnancy test for 8 weeks. I'm now 12 days late when I've always been 28 day cycle so I am so confused BF thinks its because we're ttc and I'm stressing myself out which isn't helping me (great help he is)

youfr cycle could have changed...i oed and was on my two week wait and thought i was due for my period...mother nature sure had a laugh at me cause instead of being pregnant which i thought cause so late or getting AF i oed again when period was due giving me another two week wait and SUPER late,,,


you really never know so best to get a blood test

good luck and welcome


----------



## SophBabes

Kikidee said:


> SophBabes said:
> 
> 
> First of all hun welcome to BnB
> && Secondly.. when i found out i was late.. i was only 4 days late for my af.. 18DPO (CD32) my periods are normaly around 26-28 days)
> 
> i would try holding off. maybe wait while and then re test if u still keep getting negative tests then go see your gp xx
> 
> Thanks SophBabes I bought 2 this afternoon a first response and a boots own brand so I am going to take them in the morning and see what they come back with if still negative and no AF next week I'll book a doc's appointment for the following week :growlmad:just very impatient I've had 28 - 29 day cyle from Sept - Dec so I can't figure why this mth and when I got the "not pregnant" on the CB last weekend I was so disappointed hopefully tmro morning I won't be :growlmad:Click to expand...



Yeah i know what you mean, my cycles always around 26-29 days. i was 4 days late for mine. :) but got bfp :) xx good luck hun ill be stalking xx


----------



## Kikidee

SophBabes said:
 

> Kikidee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SophBabes said:
> 
> 
> First of all hun welcome to BnB
> && Secondly.. when i found out i was late.. i was only 4 days late for my af.. 18DPO (CD32) my periods are normaly around 26-28 days)
> 
> i would try holding off. maybe wait while and then re test if u still keep getting negative tests then go see your gp xx
> 
> Thanks SophBabes I bought 2 this afternoon a first response and a boots own brand so I am going to take them in the morning and see what they come back with if still negative and no AF next week I'll book a doc's appointment for the following week :growlmad:just very impatient I've had 28 - 29 day cyle from Sept - Dec so I can't figure why this mth and when I got the "not pregnant" on the CB last weekend I was so disappointed hopefully tmro morning I won't be :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i know what you mean, my cycles always around 26-29 days. i was 4 days late for mine. :) but got bfp :) xx good luck hun ill be stalking xxClick to expand...

Hi SophBabes still no further on. Now 18 days late and still no AF. Did the 2 different tests on Sunday morn and still negative. I've booked a doctors app for Monday morn. Don't know what's going on but now I have got a pain in my right hip since last night that it kept waking me up and today I'm finding it very hard to walk or sit upright which didn't help in work today. Hopefully I'll have alot more answers on Monday morning after the doc app :wacko: still exhausted, running to the loo constantly so suppose only time will tell :nope:


----------

